

SA-CORE-2014-005 - Drupal core - SQL injection - ayrx
https://www.drupal.org/SA-CORE-2014-005

======
ayrx
Technical details can be found in this link:
[https://www.sektioneins.de/en/advisories/advisory-012014-dru...](https://www.sektioneins.de/en/advisories/advisory-012014-drupal-
pre-auth-sql-injection-vulnerability.html)

------
pepe2
asfdsa

